# Dead Space startet nicht



## ExoHunter (2. November 2008)

Mahlzeit,

wie der Threadtitel schon sagt, startet das Spiel *Dead Space* nicht unter Windows Vista Ultimate x64.
Der Bildschirm wird beim starten schwarz, stürzt dann auf den Desktop zurück und gibt mir die Meldung
"Dead Space musste aufgrund eines Problems beendet werden".

Das Problem ist zwar schon bei EA bekannt, anscheinend wird auch schon nach einer Lösung gesucht. Dennoch
wollte ich nachfragen, ob es hier irgendjemandem, der das selbe Problem hat, bislang gelungen ist, das Spiel 
zum Laufen zu kriegen?

Bisherige Lösungsversuche (jedoch ohne Erfolg):

1. Kompatibilitätsmodus WinXP SP2
2. "Als Administrator ausführen"
3. Spiel neu installiert
4. Grafikkartentreiber ersetzt

Ich finds einfach nur schade, dass ich 45€ für das Spiel hingelegt habe und es dann nicht spielen kann. Windows Vista x64
gibt es nicht erst seit gestern, es wurde zeitgleich mit der 32Bit-Version letztes Jahr veröffentlicht und trotz mangelnder Tests
wird das Spiel auf den Markt geworfen. Die Leute im EA-Forum flamen bereits ordentlich - mit Recht. Ich kann über Bugs
und Abstürze hinwegsehen, das gibts in jedem Spiel. Aber dass ich das Spiel nach dem Kauf nicht mal starten kann, ist mir
zu viel.

Danke!


----------



## Klos1 (2. November 2008)

Tjo, wenn es wirklich ein neues Spiel ist, dann ist es eine Frechheit, solang es nicht ausdrücklich auf der Packung stehen würde, was es aber wohl nicht tut.
Aber außer den Kompatiblitätsmodus wüsste ich auch nicht, was da noch zu machen sein sollte.

Hast zufällig noch XP und viel Platz auf der Platte, dann richte ne extra Patition mit XP ein und fahre einfach zwei Betriebssysteme. Wäre noch das einzigste was mir einfallen würde. Nicht die beste Lösung, aber du könntest dann wenigstens spielen.


----------



## ExoHunter (2. November 2008)

Genau das bereite ich grade vor.

Werde mir morgen ne "Samsung Spinpoint F1 HD322HJ" bei nem Shop vor Ort besorgen und XP/Vista auf jeweils einer Platte laufen lassen.

Ich habe gegenwärtig nur ne 250GB Seagate Barracuda und da habe ich jetzt schon mit Vista alleine extreme Platzprobleme.

Hat das Spiel überhaupt DX10? Falls ja, wärs echt schade, dass dann nicht nutzen zu können (XP und DX10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Klos1 (2. November 2008)

Ich kenne das Spiel nicht. Aber auch wenn, bisher gibt es optisch nur sehr geringe Unterschiede zwischen DX10 und DX9. Sieht man ja schon bei Crysis oder FarCry. Mann muss schon genau hinsehen, um einen optischen Unterschied zu merken und man muss wissen, auf was man schauen muss.


----------



## ExoHunter (2. November 2008)

Ich weiß leider, worauf ich schauen muss. Ich muss zugeben, ich bin schon enttäuscht genug, dass ich Far Cry 2 nicht auf Ultra-Hoch spielen kann^^...


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2008)

_Gibts nicht nur Very High bei FarCry2? Oder bin ich blind? -.-

Übrigends - Dead Space hat kein DX10 (meint zumindest nen Freund der es Spielt)_


----------



## Klos1 (2. November 2008)

Nö, man kann auf Ultra stellen, allerdings ein Ultra-Profil und nicht die einzelnen Settings.


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2008)

_Erzähl - wie des? :>_


----------



## ExoHunter (2. November 2008)

Habe nun mittlerweile Windows XP SP3 installiert - gleiches Problem.

Ich werde noch ein paar Sachen testen (ältere Grafikkartentreiber, etc.), ansonsten
wandert das Game direkt wieder dorthin wo es herkam - und zwar ins Regal vom Saturn.


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2008)

_Hm ärgerlich sowas >_<_


----------



## Independent (2. November 2008)

Kleiner Gimp-Tipp:

Bei nem Kumpel lags am Zone-Alarm Das hat sogar den ganzen Rechner runterkrachen lassen....

An dieser Stelle grüße an Haggy *g*


----------



## ExoHunter (2. November 2008)

Das Ding ist nur: Ich habe im Hintergrund nichts am Laufen. Ich habe nicht mal einen Virenschutz auf meinem Rechner installiert. Gamepads oder ähnliches besitze ich nicht.
Auch die Installation eines älteren WHQL-Grafikkartentreibers war keine Lösung für das Problem.


----------



## Wagga (3. November 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Das Ding ist nur: Ich habe im Hintergrund nichts am Laufen. Ich habe nicht mal einen Virenschutz auf meinem Rechner installiert. Gamepads oder ähnliches besitze ich nicht.
> Auch die Installation eines älteren WHQL-Grafikkartentreibers war keine Lösung für das Problem.


Dann würde ich sagen, ab damit in den Laden.
einen Patch vom Hersteller gibts dazu nicht?

Eigentlich sollte es doch im Interesse des Herstellers sein das man seine
Produkte kauft und *spielt*.

Wenn ein anderer Treiber nicht die Lösung bringt, vielleicht mal DirectX das neuste laden?
Alle WindowsUpdates drauf?
Den Virenscanner solltest du installieren, ohne sehr gefährlich!!
Wenn das Spiel ohne AV nicht geht, dann fliegt dies nicht der Virenscanner.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Ogil (3. November 2008)

Naja - ich wuerde mal ins Blaue tippen und sagen: Es liegt am SecuROM-Kopierschutz, der ja dafuer bekannt ist, nicht wirklich vor Raubkopien zu schuetzen, sondern ehrliche Kaeufer zu nerven. Die Loesung des Problems? Auf ein Spiel-Update hoffen (falls EA einsieht, dass es Probleme mit SecuRom gibt), alles vom PC werfen was von Securom als Boese erkannt werden koennte (z.B. fiese CD-Brenn-Software) oder eine alternative Programmdatei...


----------



## spinnenphobie (8. November 2008)

hi

hatte dasselbe problem, aber bei mir hats geholfen, die "Dead Space.exe" als administrator auszuführen.
also an 64bit oder so kann bzw. sollte es nicht liegen, da ich auch n 64bit system habe.

gruss


----------



## Negerli (25. Dezember 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - ich wuerde mal ins Blaue tippen und sagen: Es liegt am SecuROM-Kopierschutz, der ja dafuer bekannt ist, nicht wirklich vor Raubkopien zu schuetzen, sondern ehrliche Kaeufer zu nerven. Die Loesung des Problems? Auf ein Spiel-Update hoffen (falls EA einsieht, dass es Probleme mit SecuRom gibt), alles vom PC werfen was von Securom als Boese erkannt werden koennte (z.B. fiese CD-Brenn-Software) oder eine alternative Programmdatei...



Hallo leute. 
ich habe genau das gleiche problem. nicht nur mit diesem spiel, sonder mit allen spielen die SecuRom drauf haben. bei 20 mal starten und glück, komm ich dann doch mit zufall mal in s spiel rein. EA sagt nur ich soll kontakt mit securom aufnehmen. SecuRom kontaktiert, zum x ten mal pc daten gesendet, ticket wird bearbeitet. (übrigens ticket von alone in the dark secuRom ist auch noch in bearbeitung seit monaten... man werden wir verarscht)
ne, ich habe keine Anwendungen oder ähnliches im Hintergrund laufen. SecuRom geschützte Spiele gehen nicht mal auf dem pc meiner freundin, welcher gerade erst neu gekauft wurde.
SecuRom=Trojaner, es spioniert das System aus und sobald SecuRom "meint" irgendwas illegales oder nur ne CD-Brenn-Software sei auf dem PC wird ne Meldung an die SecuRom Zentrale gehen, und das Spiel startet nicht. zum Teil ist mit SecuRom auch nur eine gewisse Anzahl an Installationen möglich, dann ist das Spiel wertlos und kann nicht mehr installiert werden (z.B:Spore)
Leider wird nicht immer auf der Spieleverpackung darauf hingewiesen, dass SecuRom drauf ist. Sonst hätte ich den ärger jetzt nicht.
Spiele mit SecuRom sind für mich endgültig gestorben. 
1.SecuRom=Trojaner
2.SecuRom bietet nur mangelhaften Support. EA erst recht.
3. Ich als ehrlicher Kunde werde bestraft mit SecuRom > Spiel startet nicht > Qualitätsverschlechterung (wenn Spiel mal geht Performanceverschlechterungen)> besorg ich mir doch lieber ne ilegale Version, 
welche von SecuRom befreit ist und deshalb die bessere Qualität hat als das Orginal.

An die Spielehersteller (welche hier e nicht lesen^^)
verschont uns mit Programmen wie SecuRom, sie motivieren nur illegale (von SecuRom befreite) Games runterzuladen und ihr erreicht genau das gegenteil!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurkien (25. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gibts nicht nur Very High bei FarCry2? Oder bin ich blind? -.-
> 
> Übrigends - Dead Space hat kein DX10 (meint zumindest nen Freund der es Spielt)_




Ja du bist blind ^^


----------



## Nick1 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe auch ein Problem mit Dead Space, hab es installiert und wenn ich es starten will, kommt immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

Der Prozedureinsprungpunkt "SHGeetFolderPathAndSubDirA" wurde in der DLL "SHELL32.dll" nicht gefunden.

Was soll denn das bedeuten, ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, ich muss noch dazu sagen, ich habe von Computern absolut keine Ahnung, ich weiß wo man sie ein und ausschaltet und das war es auch schon fast.

Gruß Nick


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

Nick1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch ein Problem mit Dead Space, hab es installiert und wenn ich es starten will, kommt immer folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ...


Das Spiel deinstallieren und wieder Installieren


----------



## sympathisant (30. Juni 2009)

oder zurückbringen und was anderes kaufen.


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> oder zurückbringen und was anderes kaufen.



^^ Oder sich ein Pc heft kaufen wäre auch nicht Schlecht ;O


----------



## Nick1 (30. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Das Spiel deinstallieren und wieder Installieren




Hab ich bereits drei oder viermal gemacht


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

Nick1 schrieb:


> Hab ich bereits drei oder viermal gemacht



Tija Wie Gesagt Pc Heft würde auch Wunder Wirken! 


Wäre ich Bereiter Zu helfen ^^ aber einer der nur pc einstachalten kann mit dem kann ich nicht Rchitg Helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nick1 (30. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Tija Wie Gesagt Pc Heft würde auch Wunder Wirken!
> 
> 
> Wäre ich Bereiter Zu helfen ^^ aber einer der nur pc einstachalten kann mit dem kann ich nicht Rchitg Helfen
> ...



Und was soll ich dann mit dem PC Heft machen? 
Also wenn mir jemand erklärt was ich machen muss und warum, dann versteh ich sowas schon, is ja nicht so, dass ich keinen gesunden Menschenverstand hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

Ja Lesen und mehr über pcs Lehrnen weil eines Tags Muss du mehr Wissen über pcs wie Einschalten und aus ;=)



So Ich brauch mal deine Hardware Daten da für drückst du auf die Windows Taste und R und kommt so ein eingabe fenster da gibst du Dxdiag ein! Und Kopierst dann halt das was dort Steht hier Rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nick1 (30. Juni 2009)

OK, ja weißt mich interessieren Computer nicht sonderlich, ab und zu mal was spielen, aber das war es dann schon, des is das erste Spiel, das ich mir seit 4 oder 5 Jahren gekauft hab und auch nur weil meine Freundin n PC hat, ich hab es mehr mit Autos. 
Also hier kommt des was der Rechner ausgespuckt hat:

Time of this report: 6/30/2009, 20:14:49
       Machine name: MARTINA-1FA6FBC
   Operating System: Windows 2000 Professional (5.0, Build 2195) Service Pack 4
           Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 02/22/06 16:14:27 Ver: 08.00.10
          Processor: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3300+, ~2.0GHz
             Memory: 512MB RAM
          Page File: 593MB used, 653MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINNT
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.0001.0904 32bit Unicode


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

Nick1 schrieb:


> OK, ja weißt mich interessieren Computer nicht sonderlich, ab und zu mal was spielen, aber das war es dann schon, des is das erste Spiel, das ich mir seit 4 oder 5 Jahren gekauft hab und auch nur weil meine Freundin n PC hat, ich hab es mehr mit Autos.
> Also hier kommt des was der Rechner ausgespuckt hat:
> 
> Time of this report: 6/30/2009, 20:14:49
> ...



Ja ich Steht nicht so auf Autos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So nun zu Deinem problem! ja wie sagt ich es du hast oldtimer ^^ 
Windows 2000 = Altes Sitz Wie ich so schön sage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der CPU = Motor ist scheisse ^^ alt 
könnte noch weiter  machen! 
ganz einfach das spiel geht nicht weil dein pc einfach zu alt für das spiel ist wenn du es Spiele Willst musst du neuen Kaufen!

oder halt das Spiel bei ebay Verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nick1 (30. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ja ich Steht nicht so auf Autos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ahh siehst du, das habe ich verstanden. OK, dann kann man nix machen, ich danke Dir trotzdem für Deine Hilfe.


----------

